# Vorsicht Falle – Betrug im Internet



## jupp11 (8 September 2018)

https://www.klicksafe.de/themen/rechtsfragen-im-netz/irights/betrug-im-internet/
Informative Seite zu  Methoden, Erkennung  und Vorsichtsmaßnahmen   von Betrug im Internet.


> Die Website www.klicksafe.de ist Bestandteil der Initiative klicksafe im CEF (Connecting Europe Facility) Telecom Programm der Europäischen Union für mehr Sicherheit im Internet. In Deutschland ist die Landeszentrale für Medien und Kommunikation (LMK) Rheinland-Pfalz gemeinsam mit der Landesanstalt für Medien NRW mit der Umsetzung beauftragt.


----------



## Winne (10 September 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> https://www.klicksafe.de/themen/rechtsfragen-im-netz/irights/betrug-im-internet/
> Informative Seite zu  Methoden, Erkennung  und Vorsichtsmaßnahmen   von Betrug im Internet.


Was ist npho? Soll ich das zahlen die 14,90 €?


----------



## BenTigger (10 September 2018)

https://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/npho-services-ltd-co-kg.53104/

Bitte beim obrigen Link lesen!
Hier bist du falsch.


----------



## Ficheres (13 Dezember 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen, hallo jupp11!

Ein sehr interessanter Artikel, der wieder mal den Knackpunkt anspricht.
Es ist nahezu unmöglich zu 100 Prozent sicher im Internet zu surfen.
Dabei ist es egal, was man im Internet macht, also ob man shoppt, Social Media nutzt oder nur Nachrichten liest.
Die Gefahr lauert leider überall.
Umso wichtiger ist es, entsprechende Schutzmaßnahmen möglichst früh zu ergreifen.
Dazu zählt zum Beispiel ein ordentlicher Virenscanner.
Damit werden mögliche Viren, Würmer & Trojaner sofort vom Computer entfernt.

Viele Grüße Ficheres!


----------



## Kjello (13 Dezember 2018)

Leider schützt ein Virenscanner nicht vor jeder Malware, die so in Umlauf gebracht wird. Wichtig ist auch die Installation von Firewalls, um zumindest an weiterer Stelle einen Mechanismus zu haben. Am besten kombiniert man obendrein mit IDS und IPS Anwendungen ...


----------



## Mumie (31 Januar 2019)

Ich bin mir nie richtig sicher ob mein Pc frei von Viren ist und habe auch nicht wirklich eine Ahnung davon
wie man sein Pc vor einen Virus schützt.


----------



## hauseltr (4 Februar 2019)

Seit ich den Gockel (7/8/10) an den Haken gehängt habe und mit Linux Mint unterwegs bin, habe ich keinerlei Probleme gehabt.


----------

